# Minimum height of threshold at deck



## Rio (Sep 26, 2010)

We have a 2nd story addition with a solid surface deck coming off of the family room.

It has a 1/4:12 slope going perpendicular to the 3' wide door going out to the deck.  This is at the top of the slope.  The way it is currently designed is the change in elevation will be 2" at one side and 2-3/4" at the other.  The door swings into the living space.

I believe the code states that a maximum of 7.75" is allowed when the door is set so it swings over the upper landing, but I'm not sure what the minimum allowed is as well as if the fall of the deck (the 1/4:12) will pose a problem.  I know the normal minimum rise for a stair is 4", and I think if a door is swinging out over a lower landing the maximum is 1/2" although I was having trouble finding that one.

Thanks for any insights and clarifications.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not aware of a minimum


----------



## Rio (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Yankee.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't see an issue on an SFR.

The attention to detail is beyond what typically raises a red flag.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 29, 2010)

While overseeing the construction of several homes we would attach a treated 2x4 below the exterior door threshold. Then the decking would be below the 2x4.

We had problems with large snow falls, snow would melt and find it's way in thru the patio door weep holes. After the june bugs clog the weep holes, then there was no problemo.

pc1


----------



## peach (Sep 29, 2010)

It changes in 09  Sec R311.3.2 ... not more than 7.75"


----------



## RJJ (Sep 30, 2010)

But no minimum that I see! Unless it is an accessible entrance!


----------

